# Konad special plate--all plates



## swaly (Dec 20, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had bought the Konad's complete large sheets of plates--like several hundred images?

How do you stamp your fingernails using this sheet format--do you remove the individual plates and place them into a stamp?

I've never Konaded but I'm just curious because these sheets look like a great deal.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have never Konaded, I'd suggest getting at least one of the individual plates first and just trying it out... the big plates are over $100 US.

The large plates work just like the small plates do. You "ink" and scrape just as you would with a small plate and roll the stamp onto your nails. It's just a larger collection of etched images.


----------



## swaly (Dec 20, 2009)

haha I know they're pricey! I definitely won't buy one without trying a small set.

But still, if you have more info, that would be great--do you need to carry the entire huge sheet with you, or do the individual shapes/wheels punch out and fit into a stamper? like, if you just wanted to use the bow-tip, for instance, would you still need to carry the ENTIRE sheet? or can you just "select" the one with the image you want and remove it?

I guess I just don't get how you're supposed to use such an awkwardly huge item.


----------



## swaly (Dec 20, 2009)

ah, forget it, I finally figured out how Konad plates work.


----------



## malaviKat (Dec 20, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like the big plate because it would make storing konad SOOOO much easier.

On the other hand, there are lots of patterns I don't see myself using (and that may be the case for you as well).  I've seen the big plate in person when I bought my first Konad set at a store. Wonderful for nail salons/artists...not so sure about its practicality for every day people.


----------

